# New way to grill hot dogs/sausages PG-13



## fire it up

Couldn't think of any clever captions (not enough to drink yet)
Any takers for best caption?


----------



## meatball

Be careful with my buns!

Good f$%in' franks!


----------



## jsbkrs

There plump when you cook'em


----------



## davenh

Buns of steel or Backdoor Dogs or Too many Franks!


----------



## meatball

Are those Johnsonvilles?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

No spackling needed: plumber's crack is full!

Don't bust my buns!

A pair still beats a king...

You want chili & cheddar with that?

Never trust a polish!

Where do I put the mustard?


----------



## fire it up

Nice to meat you.

More than meats the eye.

Prude vegetarians hell.

Hot beef injection?

The 5th food group.

Don't worry baby, it's Kosher.


----------



## rivet

I just don't know what to say. Someone actually invented that cooker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"I wish I was an Oscar Meyer weiner......"


----------



## slanted88

That is funny!


----------



## amdisc

*Well, that just gave me a good laugh*


----------



## fired up

Doggy style!


----------



## bbq ron

funny, i would like to have a set of those for next party. where can i get one


----------



## oneshot

What happens to the weeeener when it fills up with juices????


----------



## the dude abides

I don't have a caption, but I'd hate to see what happens when you over cook a cheese hot dog  and all the cheese sqir....   oh nevermind


----------



## got14u

those r pretty funny.


----------



## richoso1

What... no buns?


----------



## bbq engineer

Hey Guys,

Don't forget the marshmallows!


----------



## morkdach

i like your thoughts 
do you have a laser to play with


----------



## oregonsmoker

Thats very funny!!!!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## deisreer

That's the funniest way to cook a hot dog but I really wanted to try it. I am just confused what hotdog would I try to do for that Oscar Meyer or Ball Park hot dog. Speaking of brand of hot dogs there are a war happening this too. It said that marketing and advertising statements often come with a thicket of difficult legal questions. Today, the manufacturers of Oscar Meyer hot dogs and Ball Park hot dogs started their face-off in court. The way you shop, what you pay for food, or even the packaging you see could all be impacted by the outcome of these lawsuits. Source for this article: Three-year hot dog debate ends up in court


----------



## alelover

Too funny.


----------



## terry colwell




----------



## bluebombersfan




----------



## meateater




----------



## boykjo

meateater said:


>




you didnt inject those hot dogs...........................................


----------

